# NHL Lockout?



## Bene288 (Aug 28, 2012)

God, I hope not. Hope the owners and players can suck it up and come to an agreement. I could care less about the super stars, but I feel for guys like Chris Kreider and Dougie Hamilton. Prospects and rookies can't just up and run to Russia like some some of the more established players. They locked out 7 years ago and fans came back and are still buying tickets. I have a feeling the owners won't budge. I guess I'll be watching a lot more college hockey.


----------



## Nick (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm not huge into hockey but my brother in law is a high school coach and is really into it. I'll have to ask him his opinion on this; guaranteed he is getting stressed out.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 29, 2012)

I haven't watched a hockey game since the last lockout, either live or on TV.

Come to think of it, I don't think I've watched a hockey game since February 22nd, 1980.


----------



## Bene288 (Aug 30, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> I haven't watched a hockey game since the last lockout, either live or on TV.
> 
> Come to think of it, I don't think I've watched a hockey game since February 22nd, 1980.



I wish I was around to see that game.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 30, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> I wish I was around to see that game.





I was three was that the Olympics gold metal that US beat Russian?


----------



## Bene288 (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah, I'm  pretty sure he was talking about the 1980 Olympics.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 30, 2012)

I was in the basement TV room of my fraternity at Dartmouth for that game. The whole frat and 2 kegs.

What a party.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 3, 2012)

I hope that they do not have a lockout, last year last very good one for Ranger fans and I really really need hockey to start in a few weeks.


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 3, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I hope that they do not have a lockout, last year last very good one for Ranger fans and I really really need hockey to start in a few weeks.



Millionaires fighting over what?  Oh yea, money.  (I do not resent how much they make) As much as I love being entertained by hockey, these guys will cook the golden goose one of these days and become irrelevent.  I haven't been to a game in years (in my case since the Devils played in the Meadowlands) but with the prices they charge for 2+ hours of entertainment I can go for a ski weekend up north so guess which form of entertaiment I'm choosing.  Love the game and watching on tv but if its out of sight its out of mind and I can be just as entertained watching reruns of the Big Bang Theory.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## kickstand (Sep 4, 2012)

I think the owners are really underestimating the backlash this is going to cause.  Amazing to me that a group of businessmen, ones smart enough to have made enough money to own a professional sports team, can be so short-sighted.  They just had a 25% rollback at the last lockout/strike, now they want to not only decrease the players' percentage, but also shrink the size of the pie they have to divide.  On top of that, the owners/GM's are the ones exploiting holes in the salary cap rules, the same ones they are trying to close up.  None of it makes any sense.  They're idiots.  The last 3 seasons, particularly post-seasons, have been amazing.  The game is only growing, which means more money for them.  The owners lock out the players and they can forget about the game - and their bank accounts - growing.  They are going to kill hockey in North America, particularly in places where it isn't part of the culture (i.e. warm weather states).


----------



## zakyr (Sep 4, 2012)

These people need a reality check. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bene288 (Sep 4, 2012)

kickstand said:


> I think the owners are really underestimating the backlash this is going to cause.  Amazing to me that a group of businessmen, ones smart enough to have made enough money to own a professional sports team, can be so short-sighted.  They just had a 25% rollback at the last lockout/strike, now they want to not only decrease the players' percentage, but also shrink the size of the pie they have to divide.  On top of that, the owners/GM's are the ones exploiting holes in the salary cap rules, the same ones they are trying to close up.  None of it makes any sense.  They're idiots.  The last 3 seasons, particularly post-seasons, have been amazing.  The game is only growing, which means more money for them.  The owners lock out the players and they can forget about the game - and their bank accounts - growing.  They are going to kill hockey in North America, particularly in places where it isn't part of the culture (i.e. warm weather states).



If they plan to keep markets going in warmer weather states then they need to get the ball rolling. It's things like this that'll absolutely kill already weakened markets. I don't know why they can't come to a short term CBA for now. The past 3-4 seasons were really strong. The Bruins/Canucks series pulled in the strongest ratings in almost 40 years. And the Kings/Devs series did way better than anticipated. Why wouldn't they want to keep that momentum going? It makes no sense to me. It seems that another lock out would really slow the growth of the sport right down. Unfortunately they know they have hardcore fans by the balls.


----------



## kickstand (Sep 5, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> Unfortunately they know they have hardcore fans by the balls.



And that's the short-sighted part.  The hardcode fans will come back no matter what.  We saw that after the last work stoppage.  It's the people who are saying to themselves, "I really enjoyed some of those playoff games and the Kings were a great story, I think I'll give the sport a chance next season" that they are going to lose, especially when those folks understand exactly what is happening in these negotiations.  It's those folks, as well as the warmer-climate markets (I would say anything south of Philly), they need to be worried about.  I haven't tried to figure it out, but I bet 1/3 of the teams are south of that Philly line.  It would suck to lose 1/3 of the league.

I admit, my interest in the sport has gone up and down, mostly because the B's ownership group sucked thru the late 90s, early 2000s.  But I always watch the playoffs, no matter who is in or out.  And in terms of the B's, bringing in Neely has done wonders for management.  The GM is now accountable to someone other than an absentee owner.


----------



## Bene288 (Sep 8, 2012)

The two sides supposedly had another 
meeting Friday. I haven't heard if anything was accomplished or not. Looks like I'll be following NCAA a lot closer this year. Hopefully BC can grab another one.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 9, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> The two sides supposedly had another
> meeting Friday. I haven't heard if anything was accomplished or not. Looks like I'll be following NCAA a lot closer this year. Hopefully BC can grab another one.





I getting tired of strikes in professional sports, after baseball one I rarely watch or go to the games, I like college hockey but it kind like watching hockey in slow motion.


----------



## Bene288 (Sep 15, 2012)

"No CBA negotiations scheduled before deadline" 

The NHL will be officially locked out at 11:59. Terrific. It needs to snow a hell of a lot faster now.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 16, 2012)

kickstand said:


> On top of that, the owners/GM's are the ones exploiting holes in the salary cap rules, the same ones they are trying to close up.  None of it makes any sense.  They're idiots.



Right?

They want a 5 year max contract limit.  What does Jeremy Jacobs do this past week?  Sign Tyler Seguin to a *SIX* year extension!  WTF?!?  Hell, in the last 8 days, the Bruins have committed $70.5M in future salaries to Seguin, Marchand and Looch.  

and on a side note, WTF is up with the Bruins extending Looch today for 3 more years at $6M per?  I don't dislike Looch.  He's a good player, but IMO one of the most overrated and lazy players in the game.  Yes, he's as bad ass and intimidating of a player as there is in the league, which is what Cam and many Boston fans want the Big Bad Bruins to be, but the guy drove me nuts more often than not the past two seasons.  He just doesn't play hard enough IMO.  They're paying the man like he's Cam Neely.  He might be as tough as Cam was, but he doesn't exert that toughness at half the clip that Cam did nor does he have a third of the offensive skills Cam had.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2012)

I hope this last a few weeks at most, if it becomes half season I really will be done with sports, I stopped watching baseball after their strike in the 90s and I love hockey but this is such BS.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 16, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I hope this last a few weeks at most, if it becomes half season I really will be done with sports, I stopped watching baseball after their strike in the 90s and I love hockey but this is such BS.


You won't miss it! You can always sub pro hockey with college hockey. Not the same level but the rivalries can be much stronger and many old school arenas are way more fun to see games in than the soul lacking arenas of pro sports.

The problem with pro lock outs is that the big name players supported by the union and the millionaire owners have little to loss. It is the lower level players, up and coming players, rookies, etc. and the fans that suffer which the millionaires fight over who makes more money. Athletes have a short shelf life and the players not make much can really suffer during this crap. I left baseball after the strike in the 90s, never looked back. Gave up on other pro sports soon after.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 16, 2012)

Not a chance in hell I'd get into the college game as an alternative to the pro game.  The rivalries really aren't nearly as compelling IMO.  There is nothing that compares to Bruins vs Canadians.  This comes from having a rivalry in my own home with me being a UVM grad and my wife a UNH alum.  The skill level in the college game isn't anywhere near on par because it is a rare event that a decent hockey player doesn't go straight to the pros.  I was fortunate enough to attend UVM at the same time as Martin St. Louis, which was awesome, but a player like him in the college game comes along maybe once every ten years.  We live 10 minutes from UNH, can go to any game we want for free due to a family members job in the athletic department and don't bother.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 16, 2012)

Maybe I haven't been to enough pro games. But I did go to a quarter finals Bruins game a few years back and I was stunned STUNNED by the lack of fan engagement compared to college hockey. Honestly felt like watching pro hockey on television was better than being at a pro game, and this was the playoffs! I understand the talent level is substantially less but I feel college really delivers on the atmosphere. For me, atmosphere trumps skill/talent when it comes to hockey.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 16, 2012)

I definitely had some good times going to games at UVM when I was a student there and you are right the atmosphere is much better than the pro game.  I'm just someone who likes to watch a lot of sports on TV, which is where the collegiate hockey game really suffers.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> I definitely had some good times going to games at UVM when I was a student there and you are right the atmosphere is much better than the pro game.  I'm just someone who likes to watch a lot of sports on TV, which is where the collegiate hockey game really suffers.





They don't have that problem in Madison Square Garden in NYC , I have partcial season pass a few seasons ago and the fans were always into the game, and the Rangers were not a good team that year. I like college bit it is not the same. Maybe I should start playing for fun again.


----------



## Bene288 (Sep 16, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> I definitely had some good times going to games at UVM when I was a student there and you are right the atmosphere is much better than the pro game.  I'm just someone who likes to watch a lot of sports on TV, which is where the collegiate hockey game really suffers.



Timmy Thomas was on that team as well. Not that anyone likes him anymore. I remember watching UVM play at the RPI barn. When my father moved to Troy he started doing graphic work for RPI so we always had tickets. 

I have to say college hockey holds a special place in my heart. He also did work for the ECAC, so we always had tickets to the tournaments and the Eastern Regionals. I had center ice tickets throughout the Frozen Four in 2001. Watching BC beat North Dakota in person was one of the most incredible hockey experiences of my life. The regional for that year was incredible as well. I think it was BU that played St Cloud State through 4 overtimes. The game ended at 2:30 in the morning or something like that. I never got that feeling from pro games. The old buildings, the students, the bands..it's just different. 

I would take the atmosphere of a college game any day. But then again, I'm the guy who prefers a pond over a rink. BUT...the rivalry is no where near as intense in college hockey, and isn't that a lot of the reason we follow sports? I saw Philadelphia play Pittsburgh about 3 years ago. Now THAT is a rivalry, not just between the teams, but the fans genuinely HATE each other. College hockey cannot even come close to anything like that. Boston and Montreal? Forget about it! Philly and the Rangers? I could go on. 

I was back home for the 2011 first round, we stayed at the Marriott on long warf. I didn't have tickets but was going to head to a bar to watch, but I was part of a hoard of passionate fans that chased a group of Habs fans out of the lobby. All in good fun, of course. But you won't get that in college. Part of the reason is that it's really hard to visually follow college hockey. The television coverage is horrible. I like to throw a jersey on, get together with some friends and head to the bar to watch the game. In the Albany area, I have a few options to get out and watch a game. I can head to RPI or Union. ECAC games can be really fun. Then there's the River Rats, ugh. 

I just hope it's only a few weeks. But the last one didn't turn out that way. I don't see this one being any different. It's absolutely ridiculous a pro league can't go more than 8 seasons between work stoppages.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 16, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> I was back home for the 2011 first round, we stayed at the Marriott on long warf. I didn't have tickets but was going to head to a bar to watch, but I was part of a hoard of passionate fans that chased a group of Habs fans out of the lobby. All in good fun, of course. But you won't get that in college.


Sure you do. Going on the road and following your college team and wearing your jersey at an away game can get intense. Depends on the teams, the standings, etc. I've certainly been harassed at college away games back when I followed my college team. I've witnessed police taking out hostile home team fans threatening away team fans, parking lot taunts after the game, etc. Perhaps in good fun, perhaps not.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 20, 2012)

Pre season hockey first week officially cancelled, 4 time in 20 years is just too much!


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 21, 2012)

Scotty said:


> 4 time in 20 years is just too much!


Man, you are obsessed! :lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 21, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Man, you are obsessed! :lol:





Yes I been addicted to Rangers since I was a teenager and when they won the cup in 95 that was and is a amazing moment in my life, also us Rangers fans do not get to see the cup very often on averages.


----------



## Bene288 (Sep 22, 2012)

The problem is that college hockey isn't as available. We used to beat on Harvard fans. But it was always limited to students, I don't think there is quite the hockey rivalry in college, as it's more the school's rivalry. I catch the Christmas tourney at RPI every year. It's over Christmas break and the rink is DEAD. In the NHL you have teams that sell out every game no matter who the visiting team is, no matter what day of the week. Yet the owners don't make enough.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 22, 2012)

College rinks are always dead during winter break no matter what rink or team. That is not really a fair comparison because 80% of a major metro area's population doesn't move at least an hour further away from the metro area during that time frame. Those are definitely boring games as far as crowd participation goes. But the rest of the year, crowd participation is much higher than what I saw seeing a B's playoff game. It just blew my mind to experience a dead arena in pro playoff hockey.

As far as rivalries at the college level, perhaps they might not go as deep as Bs vs Habs. But they are there. Heck, look at Boston alone with BU and BC going across town and battling out for the Bean Pot which sells out both games every year at the Garden. Add in Maine and UNH and you have four of the top teams in the country constantly playing each other fighting for the division and an auto birth to the national tournament. You start feeling like the playoffs really begin in February rather than March.

Maybe I am biased because I was watching some of the best college teams in the country when I followed HE. I ain't saying the game is at the same level, but college games are fun and might be a good substitute for many fans until the NHL gets its act together again.


----------



## Bene288 (Sep 23, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> College rinks are always dead during winter break no matter what rink or team. That is not really a fair comparison because 80% of a major metro area's population doesn't move at least an hour further away from the metro area during that time frame. Those are definitely boring games as far as crowd participation goes. But the rest of the year, crowd participation is much higher than what I saw seeing a B's playoff game. It just blew my mind to experience a dead arena in pro playoff hockey.
> 
> As far as rivalries at the college level, perhaps they might not go as deep as Bs vs Habs. But they are there. Heck, look at Boston alone with BU and BC going across town and battling out for the Bean Pot which sells out both games every year at the Garden. Add in Maine and UNH and you have four of the top teams in the country constantly playing each other fighting for the division and an auto birth to the national tournament. You start feeling like the playoffs really begin in February rather than March.
> 
> Maybe I am biased because I was watching some of the best college teams in the country when I followed HE. I ain't saying the game is at the same level, but college games are fun and might be a good substitute for many fans until the NHL gets its act together again.



That's what I am saying. The games over breaks are dead because mainstream hockey fans aren't likely to follow college hockey, in my area anyway. The students occupy the fan base. I know for a fact in my area, the two biggest college teams, RPI and Union have a large local population. You're lucky to be able to catch Hockey East games as that is the strongest league in the NCAA. BC and BU is by far the best rivalry in the collegiate world, but it's virtually unwatchable to places outside of New England. Boston is a hockey hot bed, there will always be good fans there. Unfortunately in my current area, if there's no NHL hockey the sport dies. No one wants to bother following NCAA. As for you going to a B's playoff series and it being dead, when was that? Boston fans hated their team for a long, and still do. I know I was disgusted with the ownership and the management most of my life.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 23, 2012)

Cant watch college hockey if it is never on tv to watch.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 23, 2012)

We got our college season tickets (University of Utah, club team admittedly).  So we are set for now.  

And I'd like to see the NFL refs come back....please...


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 23, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Cant watch college hockey if it is never on tv to watch.



That was one good thing about NESN.  They covered the DIII and DI games.


----------



## Bene288 (Sep 23, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> That was one good thing about NESN.  They covered the DIII and DI games.



I loved NESN. I wish they would make it available for subscription.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 24, 2012)

These strikes also hurts local bars big time.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2012)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...lockout-cba-talks.ap/index.html?sct=nhl_t2_a4 well they are starting up talking again, lets hope for the best.


----------



## Bene288 (Sep 27, 2012)

CNN Money has been talking about this. Apparently Gary Bettman has "locked out" the owners from talking to the media about the CBA issue, threatening fines to anyone who does. You look on the NHL website and there is hardly anything about the CBA agreement. This is telling me that many owners do not agree with the lockout. Why would you want to loose any of the season if you're a market like Boston, Montreal, Toronto or NYC? Those franchises make plenty of money, always have and always will. This whole thing is all about Bettman's love affair with out of market American teams like Florida, Nashville, and especially Phoenix. In Arizona, they practically give 90% of tickets away through promotions just to fill in the building with fans. It doesn't seem like the right way to conduct business. The NHL revenue has risen from 500 million to 3.3 BILLION in the 10 years or so if I remember what CNN said. Why in the world should the players take a pay cut?  

This has to stop. Gary Bettman needs to be removed. He's running the NHL like a dictator. 3 lockouts since he's been the commissioner? Give me a break! There are plenty of markets in Canada that are BEGGING for pro teams. Hamilton and Quebec city especially. Look at Winnipeg, they have a not so stellar team and they pack that arena in. How come Florida has two teams and Quebec only has one? Ontario, the unofficial hockey hot bed of the world, has 2 teams, and California has 3. It's absolutely ridiculous. The owners in hot markets need to rise up and stage a coup de tat. A Canadian with the love of the sport should be running the NHL, not an American lawyer.


----------



## kickstand (Sep 28, 2012)

I read somewhere that one of the issues that needs to be solved before the player-owner issue is tackled is revenue sharing.  Sounds like the owners can't agree on that and are fighting among themselves.

If you get - or can get the latest issue of - Sports Illustrated, the former owner/CEO of the Panthers wrote an article about the lockout.  It sounds like there is more about the finances of the game that haven't really been reported - at least not that I've seen.  If nothing else, it gives a different spin on how one might think about the lockout.  Most folks seem to be favoring the players, but it might not be that cut-and-dry.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 3, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/We-Want-Hockey/509722762387880 FB page for bringing back hockey, I hear they might have replacement players http://bloguin.com/puckdrunklove/20...ers-could-be-coming-to-an-arena-near-you.html


----------



## kickstand (Oct 4, 2012)

Just got a message from the Bruins app on the iPhone that the NHL has cancelled games thru 10/24.  For the B's, that's 6 games.  This SUCKS!!!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 4, 2012)

kickstand said:


> Just got a message from the Bruins app on the iPhone that the NHL has cancelled games thru 10/24.  For the B's, that's 6 games.  This SUCKS!!!!!





When Rangers finally have a great team, I doubt we will have a season this year.


----------



## Rikka (Oct 6, 2012)

This is all on the owners this time around. The league made more money last year than it ever has, and yet they still want more consessions from the players and after they got the CBA.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 7, 2012)

I wonder how many players will be lost for good to the European leagues.  I'm sure some of the European born players might get over they and say, "You know, this is a good enough living for me and I'm close to home, so screw the NHL."   

Hopefully David Kreijci is one of them.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 11, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> This has to stop. Gary Bettman needs to be removed. He's running the NHL like a dictator. 3 lockouts since he's been the commissioner? Give me a break! There are plenty of markets in Canada that are BEGGING for pro teams. Hamilton and Quebec city especially. Look at Winnipeg, they have a not so stellar team and they pack that arena in. How come Florida has two teams and Quebec only has one? Ontario, the unofficial hockey hot bed of the world, has 2 teams, and California has 3. It's absolutely ridiculous. The owners in hot markets need to rise up and stage a coup de tat. A Canadian with the love of the sport should be running the NHL, not an American lawyer.



Quebec City is the smallest market in the NHL, and the second-smallest major-league city in North America behind only behind the Green Bay Packers. The Nordiques didn't have a major city to draw fans from like the Packers did with Milwaukee. Plus all public service announcements were given in French. There weren't any english speaking radio or T.V stations, or newspapers. Plus, the Nordiques had such competition from Montreal, it was hard for them to keep the stands full, kind of similar to the situation with Hartford being close to Boston, forcing the Whalers to move eventually. When the Nordiques did draft good players like Eric Lindros, he refused to play for the Nordiques for all of the reasons just listed, so it was hard for the team to ever get good players to fill the stands


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 11, 2012)

Today would have been first game of regular season.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 18, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Gary Bergman and owners refused players final offer today, looks like I be going to West Point to watch any games this year.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Quebec City is the smallest market in the NHL, and the second-smallest major-league city in North America behind only behind the Green Bay Packers. The Nordiques didn't have a major city to draw fans from like the Packers did with Milwaukee. Plus all public service announcements were given in French. There weren't any english speaking radio or T.V stations, or newspapers. Plus, the Nordiques had such competition from Montreal, it was hard for them to keep the stands full, kind of similar to the situation with Hartford being close to Boston, forcing the Whalers to move eventually. When the Nordiques did draft good players like Eric Lindros, he refused to play for the Nordiques for all of the reasons just listed, so it was hard for the team to ever get good players to fill the stands



You could make similar arguments for Winnepeg.  They sold out almost every game last season.  You'd see the same results in QC. QC can definitely support a team better than say Atlanta because people actually care about the sport there.  I don't believe when Lindros was drafted that the league had a similar salary cap and floor structure as exists today, so I think it would be unlikely for a #1 pick to refuse to play there.


----------



## Philpug (Oct 18, 2012)

Is Hockey still even considered a "sport"?


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 18, 2012)

Philpug said:


> Is Hockey still even considered a "sport"?




Why would hockey not considered a sport?
Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 18, 2012)

Philpug said:


> Is Hockey still even considered a "sport"?




Why would hockey not be considered a sport
Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2012)

Philpug said:


> Is Hockey still even considered a "sport"?



Pretty epic Stanley Cup Playoff last season.  About as "sporting" as it gets


----------



## kickstand (Oct 19, 2012)

Philpug said:


> Is Hockey still even considered a "sport"?


As opposed to ????????


----------



## JimG. (Oct 19, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Gary Bergman and owners refused players final offer today, looks like I be going to West Point to watch any games this year.



My oldest son is a freshman at RIT...just got his season pass for hockey.

Since they're D1 and play in a competitive league, it'll give me excuses to drive 5 hours to see my son, catch a game, and ski the high peaks of the Adirondacks.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 28, 2012)

And the NHL has cancelled all games for all November, great. Not gonna watch any games this season now, since there won't be a complete (82 game) season


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 28, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> And the NHL has cancelled all games for all November, great. Not gonna watch any games this season now, since there won't be a complete (82 game) season





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
If I was a gambling man I say that there will be no season at all.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 28, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> If I was a gambling man I say that there will be no season at all.



I am a gambling man, and I say there will be no season too


----------



## Bene288 (Oct 28, 2012)

There's a lot of people who would prefer a shorter season. I'm not one of them though. I'm not counting on any NHL hockey this year. Just got some tickets to a BC vs BU game. That'll help ease the pain.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 28, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> There's a lot of people who would prefer a shorter season. I'm not one of them though. I'm not counting on any NHL hockey this year. Just got some tickets to a BC vs BU game. That'll help ease the pain.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Shorter season is BS because its nit fair or equal way for goal scoring and all kinds of records, and if a team that plays only 50 games and wins the Stanley Cup probably will not be the same team after full normal long season, and injurys and tiredness that all play factors in regular season.


----------



## kickstand (Oct 29, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> I'm not counting on any NHL hockey this year. Just got some tickets to a BC vs BU game. That'll help ease the pain.



Amen.  We took the kids to the BC-ULowell game last night.  Will probably at least take my son to some games at Merrimack and ULowell, too.  We have about half the Hockey East schools within 40 minutes of our house (BC, BU, Northeastern, ULowell, Merrimack, UNH)


----------



## Bene288 (Oct 30, 2012)

kickstand said:


> Amen.  We took the kids to the BC-ULowell game last night.  Will probably at least take my son to some games at Merrimack and ULowell, too.  We have about half the Hockey East schools within 40 minutes of our house (BC, BU, Northeastern, ULowell, Merrimack, UNH)



You're lucky to be in such a good market. In Albany I can catch RPI or Union. Not quite like BC or BU, but still good hockey.


----------



## kickstand (Oct 31, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> You're lucky to be in such a good market. In Albany I can catch RPI or Union. Not quite like BC or BU, but still good hockey.



Aren't they both in ECAC?  That's a good league.  And I think RPI plays a pretty solid out-of-conference schedule.  If they get some good home games, you should be able to catch some good hockey out there.  Or make a trip to Boston for a weekend...

BC and BU are probably the the furthest away and once the season gets going, you can't touch those tickets.  We looked into going to Agganis for a game.  All the big games are already sold out, and it was something like $30/seat for what was available.  We got into Conte for $15/seat, I think, and it was relatively empty (only 4th game of the season).  My wife went to BC, so she may have gotten an alumni discount.  I need to check out their rink, but I think I'll have better overall luck at Merrimack.  My alma mater (Bentley) plays at ULowell this season.  I don't think I'll have trouble getting into that one....


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 31, 2012)

Since the NHL is locked out, I've been watching the KHL. A little different, but there's still quality games to be found


----------



## Bene288 (Oct 31, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Since the NHL is locked out, I've been watching the KHL. A little different, but there's still quality games to be found



I've caught a few of those. They're alright, just kind of different from North American hockey. A lot of finesse and great skating, but very little forechecking. But that's what the European game has always been about. Luckily for me Time Warner plays college (usually RIT) and some AHL games on channel 50. I'm getting through the lockout. I've been skating everyday myself, so I can live without NHL hockey for the time being.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 2, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk
Classic game officially cancelled today.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 26, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Well watching professional Russian hockey on MSG tonight at least my Rangers can't louse.


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 26, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Well watching professional Russian hockey on MSG tonight at least my Rangers can't louse.



KHL hockey is so boring in my opinion. I'm glad that NBC sports plays Friday night college games, NCAA hockey is way more entertaining than the Russian game. But your right, at least the Blueshirts can't loose tonight.

In other news, the NHL brought in mediators to try and help move CBA talks along. Should have done that in June..


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 26, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> KHL hockey is so boring in my opinion. I'm glad that NBC sports plays Friday night college games, NCAA hockey is way more entertaining than the Russian game. But your right, at least the Blueshirts can't loose tonight.
> 
> In other news, the NHL brought in mediators to try and help move CBA talks along. Should have done that in June..





It doesn't replace the NHL, I usually just watch for some hockey relief.


----------



## kickstand (Nov 27, 2012)

If you get the NHL Network, thier programming has been pretty good thru the lockout.  Last night, I watched the end of last year's Winter Classic (Scotty, your Rangers still managed to win, even in the re-run) and the Pittsburgh-Buffalo Winter Classic was on right after it.  Their series "A Day That Changed The Game" is outstanding.


----------



## Rikka (Nov 27, 2012)

What do you guys think the drop dead date is for the season?
I'm thinking if a deal isn't done by Christmas , they will cancel the season.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2012)

Rikka said:


> What do you guys think the drop dead date is for the season?
> I'm thinking if a deal isn't done by Christmas , they will cancel the season.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

I think the season is done now honestly.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2012)

kickstand said:


> If you get the NHL Network, thier programming has been pretty good thru the lockout.  Last night, I watched the end of last year's Winter Classic (Scotty, your Rangers still managed to win, even in the re-run) and the Pittsburgh-Buffalo Winter Classic was on right after it.  Their series "A Day That Changed The Game" is outstanding.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

I know they were a good team last season part of what makes this lack of season so upsetting is how good they could have been this year.


----------



## soozilah (Nov 28, 2012)

the only disappointment I've had since I moved back to Boston after almost 20 years away is this stupid lockout.  Love my Bruins and feel really ripped off not getting to go to any games this season!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 28, 2012)

The season has been cancelled up to Dec 14th. If they can't reach an agreement by then, I'd expect the season to be officially over


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

I need hockey.


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 28, 2012)

BC - BU games this weekend are probably the best hockey games available. I think they're being televised on NBC sports network. NBC is doing a great job with their broadcasting. Doc Emerick (formerly of the NJ Devils organization) is calling the games. Makes it seem more like an NHL game. I know it's no substitute for your Blueshirts, but it'll be great hockey.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Thanks Ben288 I like college hockey, and on the weekend I will watch, what I miss about Rangers is having it to watch after work midweek, tv shows for the most part don't interest me.


----------



## kickstand (Nov 29, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> BC - BU games this weekend are probably the best hockey games available. I think they're being televised on NBC sports network. NBC is doing a great job with their broadcasting. Doc Emerick (formerly of the NJ Devils organization) is calling the games. Makes it seem more like an NHL game. I know it's no substitute for your Blueshirts, but it'll be great hockey.



Was very pleasantly surprised to hear Doc Emerick calling these games.  I think he's one of the best in the business.  My wife had the pleasure of listening to him call Flyers games locally back in the 80's.  Now we all get to hear him.  She even has some old Flyers game programs with photos of him with hair.

And for those who get NBC Sports:

http://prohockeytalk.nbcsports.com/2012/09/11/heres-your-nbcsn-college-hockey-schedule/


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)

Forbes says the NY Rangers are worth 740 millions, there not worth anything if their not playing games I say.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm a former STH, and I dont even give a ratz azz whether or not there's an NHL season anymore. 

And there are plenty of people like me.  That should scare the NHL and the Players Union - but it wont, because they're both dumb.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 1, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm a former STH, and I dont even give a ratz azz whether or not there's an NHL season anymore.
> 
> And there are plenty of people like me.  That should scare the NHL and the Players Union - but it wont, because they're both dumb.



The problem is the owner's aren't scared.  They don't care.  They still get $200 million from NBC even if the season is cancelled.  

The reason there's a lockout is because the rich markets are tired of bailing out the poor markets.  I somewhat can't blame them.  

What the league needs is contraction and realignment.  

Get rid of Phoenix, Nashville, Florida, Carolina, Columbus and Dallas

Move 1 of those Franchises to Toronto or Montreal and another to Quebec City; then see what you got.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2012/12/03/sources-significant-progress-made-towards-ending-nhl-lockout/ Lockout may end I hope so.8)


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 4, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Get rid of Phoenix, Nashville, Florida, Carolina, Columbus and Dallas


+1, except I think Florida, Carolina and Dallas has enough of a fan base to stay around. Florida especially, with the large number of retired Canadians who still want to watch hockey. I agree, give QC another team (they lost the Nordiques in 1996), Hamilton (They've been trying to get an NHL team for two decades, they even have an arena built to NHL specs), and Saskatoon (NHL blocked this sale because they felt there wouldn't be a large enough fanbase in Saskatchewan, but I think if they got a franchise, they'd draw a crowd from Regina which is a little over 100 miles away, just the two cities combined has a population over 400,000. This worked for the Green Bay Packers, which only has a population of 100,000 in Green Bay proper, but draws a crowd from the larger city of Milwaukee.

Hockey is a Canadian sport, there should be more than 7 Canadian teams, Gary Bettman, even though he has increased NHL revenue 10 fold, has hurt what I like to call the spirit of the game. IMHO, no one really cares about hockey south of the Virginia/North Carolina border, stop expanding down south unless there is a warranted reason, i.e AHL games constantly selling out

There are talks now that the players are going to leave the NHLPA, and file an anti-trust suit against the NHL. Interesting...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

2pm meeting between owners and players, last chance I think for a season.


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 7, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 2pm meeting between owners and players, last chance I think for a season.



The NHL denied the PA's proposal. I will call this the unofficial end of the 'what could have been' season. Scotty should be the most angry. The Rangers were going to do great things this year, I was picking them to win the whole thing.


----------



## Rikka (Dec 7, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> The NHL denied the PA's proposal. I will call this the unofficial end of the 'what could have been' season. Scotty should be the most angry. The Rangers were going to do great things this year, I was picking them to win the whole thing.



Agreed. Season is done.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks Jeremey Jacobs.  You're greed is one of the biggest reasons why there will be no hockey this year.  Yup, you're one of the 500 richest people in the country, but you still need more. 

asshole


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 7, 2012)

The NHL has made itself irrealvent with me.   2 nights ago, My boy and I went down to Mennen Arena and watched a great high school game between Randolph (2012 state Champs) and our Morris Knolls (lost to Randolph in state semis 2012).  Did it all for $7 + food and had a great time.  Knolls took it 5-3.  Might try to catch some college hockey too.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: NHL Lockout?NHL Lockout?*



Bene288 said:


> The NHL denied the PA's proposal. I will call this the unofficial end of the 'what could have been' season. Scotty should be the most angry. The Rangers were going to do great things this year, I was picking them to win the whole thing.





1995 was cut after Rangers won the cup one year later, and yes I'm upset we would have been playing great hockey this year, at least we have a very good core of young talented players hopefully we still have same players when they start playing again.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 7, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> asshole



+1


----------



## kickstand (Dec 7, 2012)

I read something yesterday to the effect of, the NHL sponsors have clauses in their contracts that they get refunds/voided contracts/something like that if the NHL misses more than 1/4 of the games in a season, effectively protecting themselves from this exact situation.  The NHL is running way low on time to be able to crank out a 60 game schedule.  If the potential loss of sponsorship dollars isn't enough to get the owners to settle their differences and get this done with the union, nothing will make it happen.  I now think this season is done.

So glad we have great college hockey in the area.  I'm heading to NH this weekend, but Merrimack has two 4pm games scheduled, which are perfect for my kids.  They play the US U-18 team Saturday and Princeton on Sunday, for any folks on the north shore/Merrimack valley.  I may need to look up the local high school schedules, too.


----------



## kickstand (Dec 10, 2012)

Games now cancelled thru the end of the year.....


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 13, 2012)

http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/rangers/lockout_leaves_this_goalie_throne_vsM50JlnBX5y4VKJ1juFTJ NY Ranger goalie Henrik Lundqvist talks about his wanting the lock out to end.


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 17, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/rangers/lockout_leaves_this_goalie_throne_vsM50JlnBX5y4VKJ1juFTJ NY Ranger goalie Henrik Lundqvist talks about his wanting the lock out to end.



Sounds really bummed. I would be too.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 26, 2012)

NHL cancelled all games until Jan 14th, over half the games has been cancelled so far. "He who can't be named" said he would extend the season into as late as June if needed to allow a 48 game schedule, the minimum allowed for there to be a partial season. I don't see that happening though, IMO the season is gone


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> NHL cancelled all games until Jan 14th, over half the games has been cancelled so far. "He who can't be named" said he would extend the season into as late as June if needed to allow a 48 game schedule, the minimum allowed for there to be a partial season. I don't see that happening though, IMO the season is gone




What is a professional hockey league not the fake NHL.
Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 26, 2012)

A 48 game season is ridiculous. You'd possibly have teams in the playoffs that don't belong there. You'd have Columbus playing Detroit in the first round and have 10-2 point games. Hockey needs a hefty season to really determine the best teams. It's very easy to have an off day/night in the sport.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Season is over, hope Gary Bettman is happy, he should retire now.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 26, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Season is over, hope Gary Bettman is happy, he should retire now.



Is that official? I didn't see anything on espn


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Is that official? I didn't see anything on espn





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Not official, just what I think.


----------



## kickstand (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone watching the World Juniors???


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 4, 2013)

http://www.defendingbigd.com/2013/1...-cba-talks-continue-wednesday-nhlpas-response


Good article on the last week of negotiations, they're pretty close, but pensions are going to be a problem now. Brandon Worley seems to think they'll start a 48 game season on Jan. 19th. 

If they want a 2 week training camp, they would have to reach a deal by tomorrow (Saturday the 5th). Ken Hitchcock of St. Louis said earlier in the lockout that he and his team would 'selfishly' need only one week for training camp. 

We'll see soon enough I guess. The original cut off was Jan 15th, now they moved to Jan 19th. Could be a good sign..?


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 4, 2013)

kickstand said:


> Anyone watching the World Juniors???



I listened to a few games on the radio. Some blow out games. The WJC is a fun tourney.


----------



## kickstand (Jan 4, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> I listened to a few games on the radio. Some blow out games. The WJC is a fun tourney.


I've been catching reruns on the NHL Network.  Some very good games.  Switzerland-Russia and Sweden-Russia were very entertaining.  I think I'd go crazy if I were a Russia fan.  The team is so Jeckyl and Hyde, just maddening to watch.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 4, 2013)

Can't stand the Russians. They're the Buffalo Sabres of the IIHF. They complain about everything. The whole European game doesn't interest me too much. I see high school games with more forechecking. The skating is unbelievable, but other than that I could go without. How did  Nail Yakapov do? One of the few Russians that played North American junior hockey. Don't see that too often.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 6, 2013)

NHL network saying they have reached an agreement and looking like 48 games regular season this year, let's go Rangers.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> NHL network saying they have reached an agreement and looking like 48 games regular season this year, let's go Rangers.



I heard the same thing, I think you meant you say BRUINS (Avalanche would have been acceptable too) though, not Rangers.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 6, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> I heard the same thing, I think you meant you say BRUINS (Avalanche would have been acceptable too) though, not Rangers.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
I always like Boston except for when they are playing the Rangers, hockey is back that is most important, finally something good on tv after work.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 6, 2013)

Hopefully we can put this ugly mess behind us & rebuild interest in the NHL... Can't wait to see the look on ranger fans faces when my beloved Islanders bring there dynasty to the Barclays Center. The Drive For Five is Still Alive, baby!!!


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 6, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Hopefully we can put this ugly mess behind us & rebuild interest in the NHL... Can't wait to see the look on ranger fans faces when my beloved Islanders bring there dynasty to the Barclays Center. The Drive For Five is Still Alive, baby!!!


 
Dynasty? HA! Unfortunately for you, changing rinks won't make DiPietro suck any less, or the rest of them for that matter. Won't most hockey fans in Brooklyn already be Rangers fans? I agree they needed to get out of the Coliseum, but I was hoping somewhere farrrrr away.

Scotty, terrific news!


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 6, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> Dynasty? HA! Unfortunately for you, changing rinks won't make DiPietro suck any less, or the rest of them for that matter. Won't most hockey fans in Brooklyn already be Rangers fans? I agree they needed to get out of the Coliseum, but I was hoping somewhere farrrrr away.
> 
> Scotty, terrific news!



No DiPietro fan boy here. Yes "dynasty". I know, it's a word not in rags fans vocabulary.Kinda lame cause there were only 6 other teams back in the day lol


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 6, 2013)

I've tried to give DiPietro a break. I try to support the New England kids, but he's just awful. The fight between him and Brent Johnson The way the game is played now, I doubt we'll ever see another "dynasty". I can't imagine the same team winning more than 2 cups in a row now. The game is just different. Are they going to change the jerseys for the Islanders? That would make me hate them less.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5sdOh7Bcvs

^embarrassing


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 6, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> I've tried to give DiPietro a break. I try to support the New England kids, but he's just awful. The fight between him and Brent Johnson The way the game is played now, I doubt we'll ever see another "dynasty". I can't imagine the same team winning more than 2 cups in a row now. The game is just different. Are they going to change the jerseys for the Islanders? That would make me hate them less.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5sdOh7Bcvs
> 
> ^embarrassing



Wang has promised to keep the jerseys the same  though I would not object to a more geographical correct version including Brooklyn & Queens. Not sure why you "hate" so much. But guess it's true what they say: haters gona hate ;-)

Ha DP definitely deserved to eat it in that situation lol personally I could never understand the 15yr contact BS. I mean com'on baseball Pitchers rarely go that long and they DO NOT play evey game... Poor DP with his chronic vaginitis...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 6, 2013)

it's not tentative anymore, it's official. The lockout is over. But now I'm wondering if I feel like watching a 48 game season?


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 7, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Wang has promised to keep the jerseys the same  though I would not object to a more geographical correct version including Brooklyn & Queens. Not sure why you "hate" so much. But guess it's true what they say: haters gona hate ;-)
> 
> Ha DP definitely deserved to eat it in that situation lol personally I could never understand the 15yr contact BS. I mean com'on baseball Pitchers rarely go that long and they DO NOT play evey game... Poor DP with his chronic vaginitis...



I hate on them all in good fun. I was taught not to like the Isles. Rick DiPietro has had a horrible injury streak. Some guys just aren't made to withstand an 82 game season, especially goalies. A position that used to be for the fat guy that couldn't skate, is now the hardest, most taxing position on the ice.  I know the guy tries, but he's just frail. 

I'd like a uniform rehab. Didn't the Nets go to a black and white? That would look sharp on a hockey jersey. Something a little more classic looking than the LA Kings current uni. I just always thought the Isles blue and orange logo looked like a turd in a toilet. But it definitely beats that god awful fisherman jersey they had in the mid 90's. It looked like the Gortons fisherman logo.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 7, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> it's not tentative anymore, it's official. The lockout is over. But now I'm wondering if I feel like watching a 48 game season?



I was thinking the same way before, but the playoffs will be the same length. Everyone is rested and healthy for the most part. It will be a pretty competitive 48 games. I've been dying to see how Tuuka Rask will step up after the whole Tim Thomas situation. I really want to see how Rick Nash does for the Rangers. The only thing that sucks about a short season is the player stats won't be as glamorous, probably not much chance of record breaking.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 7, 2013)

48 game regular season will probably have some teams in the playoffs that would have never made it. But still better then no hockey. What is said is in Gary Betmans 20 years as commissioner of the NHL, 10 percent of all professional hockey games have been cancelled.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't feel like giving in to GB and the owner's greed by watching an incomplete season. I'd like to see awful revenue this year and hope that GB gets the boot. Even before the lockout, I wanted him gone, because he has shot down expansion teams in Hamilton, Saskatoon, and Quebec City in favor of teams in non-traditional markets. Hamilton even has a arena that meets NHL specs.

On the bright side, the season will end in June, with the playoffs in July-August so after the season ends people won't have to wait long for the next season


----------



## kickstand (Jan 7, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5sdOh7Bcvs
> 
> ^embarrassing



That's funny.  Good for Pittsburgh's goalie for coming out to greet him.  However, at least DiPietro popped Matt Cooke, even if it was sorta cheap.  No love lost for Cooke around these parts.....


----------



## Conrad (Jan 7, 2013)

Typically the Bruins seem to do really well in the 1st half of the season so a 48 game schedule could work out in their favor.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 7, 2013)

Or they'll "adjust" to the 48 game schedule by putting out the first 24 games lol


----------



## Conrad (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 7, 2013)

Conrad said:


>





Ass


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 7, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> I don't feel like giving in to GB and the owner's greed by watching an incomplete season. I'd like to see awful revenue this year and hope that GB gets the boot. Even before the lockout, I wanted him gone, because he has shot down expansion teams in Hamilton, Saskatoon, and Quebec City in favor of teams in non-traditional markets. Hamilton even has a arena that meets NHL specs.
> 
> On the bright side, the season will end in June, with the playoffs in July-August so after the season ends people won't have to wait long for the next season



I'll watch because I love the sport. But I will not buy any tickets or merch. I went to get a new hockey bag the other day and found one I really liked, but I turned it down because it had an NHL crest on it. 

Bettman needs the X. It's only a matter of time I think. I think Brendan Shanahan would make a good commissioner, so would Colin Campbell.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 7, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> I hate on them all in good fun. I was taught not to like the Isles. Rick DiPietro has had a horrible injury streak. Some guys just aren't made to withstand an 82 game season, especially goalies. A position that used to be for the fat guy that couldn't skate, is now the hardest, most taxing position on the ice.  I know the guy tries, but he's just frail.
> 
> I'd like a uniform rehab. Didn't the Nets go to a black and white? That would look sharp on a hockey jersey. Something a little more classic looking than the LA Kings current uni. I just always thought the Isles blue and orange logo looked like a turd in a toilet. But it definitely beats that god awful fisherman jersey they had in the mid 90's. It looked like the Gortons fisherman logo.



"all in good fun" you must be a Bruins fan. I was taught to *hate* the rangers. Yeah poor Ricky, to bad he can't stop pucks with his big mouth... I love our jersey, its like wearing a map ;-) when someone asks "where are you from" I can just point. We do not talk about the fish stick jersey around here!!!


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 7, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> "all in good fun" you must be a Bruins fan. I was taught to *hate* the rangers. Yeah poor Ricky, to bad he can't stop pucks with his big mouth... I love our jersey, its like wearing a map ;-) when someone asks "where are you from" I can just point. We do not talk about the fish stick jersey around here!!!



"We want fish sticks!" Good times. I am a Bruins fan, but I also watch the Rangers.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 7, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> "We want fish sticks!" Good times. I am a Bruins fan, but I also watch the Rangers.



Its all good bro, just glad the hockey arguments are relevant once again. We all hate the flyers ;-)


----------



## Conrad (Jan 7, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> We all hate the flyers ;-)



Even though I am a Bruins fan, I actually like the Flyers (along with the Rangers and the Penguins). I absolutely hate the Capitals though along with the Red Wings and need I say the Canucks?


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 7, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Even though I am a Bruins fan, I actually like the Flyers (along with the Rangers and the Penguins). I absolutely hate the Capitals though along with the Red Wings and need I say the Canucks?



strange, guess your to young to remember the Broad Street Bullys? To each there own I guess, I wish the Caps well, the Red Wings seem to always be contenders and I have no feelings either way for Vancouver... there's on old t-shirt that says it best: my favorite 2 teams are the Islanders & whoever is playing the rangers ;-)


----------



## Conrad (Jan 7, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> strange, guess your to young to remember the Broad Street Bullys?



I am pretty young...


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 7, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Even though I am a Bruins fan, I actually like the Flyers



This isn't allowed, you must turn in your Bruin card ASAP.


I like certain individual players on the Flyers, Scotty Hartnell was born to play hockey in Boston, but liking the Flyers as a team is just against everything.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 7, 2013)

Let me go on to say that the Flyers are my favorite non-Bruins team in the NHL.
*grabs popcorn*


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 7, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Let me go on to say that the Flyers are my favorite non-Bruins team in the NHL.
> *grabs popcorn*



Oh, you have much to learn Daniel-san ;-)


----------



## kickstand (Jan 8, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> This isn't allowed, you must turn in your Bruin card ASAP.
> 
> 
> I like certain individual players on the Flyers, Scotty Hartnell was born to play hockey in Boston, but liking the Flyers as a team is just against everything.



My wife is the exception to that.  She grew up in Philly watching the late-80's Flyers.  She somehow "converted" to a B's fan when she went to BC.  We went to the B's-Flyers Game 7 in 2010, the final game of that epic collapse, and she truly did not care who won.  She was going to be happy either way, which sort of bothered me in a weird way....

Hartnell and Giroux are two of my favorite players right now. Would love to see either of them wearing the spoked B.


----------



## Mandoo1972 (Jan 8, 2013)

Is it true the season may be back on??


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2013)

Mandoo1972 said:


> Is it true the season may be back on??





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
It should be announced tomorrow, 48 game regular season and Stanley Cup finals in August.


----------

